# Watching Non-tivo material via Tivo



## mtheule (Apr 18, 2006)

I read the sticky post on the decryption of .tivo files, and I think this question is still ok. I want to go in the other direction.

Is it possible to place external video files (.avi, .mpeg, .???) on the tivo and watch those videos via the Tivo playlist?

Any links to suggestions or guides would be very appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

mtheule said:


> I read the sticky post on the decryption of .tivo files, and I think this question is still ok. I want to go in the other direction.
> 
> Is it possible to place external video files (.avi, .mpeg, .???) on the tivo and watch those videos via the Tivo playlist?
> 
> ...


Try Tivoserver


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

Need a way to watch those "20-second clips" on something other than your computer, eh?  

Tivoserver works well for that.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Even TiVo Go back does that for S2 Standalones (which I assume you the OP has, since you mention .tivo files). The files have to be in tivo compliant MPEG2. the spec are on tivo.com somewhere, puls are discussed in in the HMO section.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's where you can read up on the formats supported by TiVoToComeback, or GoBack, or whatever it's called:

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?


----------

